# Couple mile walk



## HOBIE (Jan 27, 2013)

Odd bit of snow & ice on ground still. Went for walk instead of bike. Nice to get out


----------



## Northerner (Jan 27, 2013)

All the snow and ice has gone from here. Park path was flooded this morning!


----------

